# Mikes CD's and books at the same time?



## Tallgirl (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi Marilyn.As I mentioned in my other post on the pain forum, I am on my third round of Mikes CD's.I was thinking of getting a book on anxiety or CBT but vaguely remember that you said in a previous post that it wasn't a good idea whilst doing the CD's? Please can you let me know?ThanksTallgirl.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Tallgirl -Yes, you are right. Clinical hypnotherapy - especially the protocol used in the IBS Audio Program, works to move you AWAY from thinking about IBS all the time - it is a gradual process for most, though some do find a difference early on - depends upon the individual. However, CBT and reading books bring the IBS thoughts back into the conscious mind, and thereby, in effect, reinforce thinking about IBS on a habitual level. The two therapies are at odds with each other - you should only do one or the other at one time. Most likely, if you do decide to look into the other, you may perhaps delay any progress made with the hypnotherapy. That being said, CBT is also helpful, but it is just a different route - you think about IBS and the situations, and then think of an alternative or better way to think about it. When I did the 3 rounds of the program, I began to feel improvement gradually continue after the third round was completed - very gradual, but I got to the point where an impending attack was stopped withing seconds - the "thought" just came to me out of the blue, so to speak - I dont want this now - and then it went away and hours later I realized I still hadnt had the attack come back. Hope this helps - if after the third round, and not even a hint of improvement, then you may want to consider these other methods - but there is still hope!!! Take care and all the best to you.


----------



## Tallgirl (Nov 14, 2007)

OK Marilyn - thanks for that info.I'll leave the book reading and concentrate on the CD's and see how it goes







Best wishesTallgirl.


----------

